# First Show of the Season in a week.



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

As the title suggests, I'll be taking Dallas to our first show of the season on June 12th.

I'm really nervous, Dallas has been fantastic every time I ride him and he's looking great, but we haven't shown since last May due to family issues. I know he's as sharp as ever, I'm worried that I'm going to be a bit rusty. It's just a 4H and open show, we won't be doing anything much bigger until July, but it's still a show and I have the preshow jitters. In 2009(last year I did a full year of showing) I was division champion, and high point champion of the show series I was in, so Dallas and I have plenty of show experience(6 years together, I have 12 years myself) but I'm still anxious. I know I need to stay calm for him to do his best, he really feeds off of me so if I'm not confident neither is he. 

I'm still working on thinning his mane some more, and soon I'll start clipping him. Saturday will be bathe and braid. Then I have to pack up to be at the show grounds for 7:00am. I'll be showing 4H Hunt Seat Sr, Open English, WTC cross rails, and Hunter Over Fences 2'6". The hight of the jumps should be no problem as Dallas has gone up to 4'3", the two jumping classes are probably the ones I'm least nervous about. lol

If anyone has any advice or information they'd be willing to share I'd really appreciate it.


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Good luck! Remember, no matter how nervous you make yourself, you are going to do great, and being nervous will make you worse. I have no idea how to reword that to make it sound like I'm trying to make you feel better, haa, sorry. Anyway, you will do great, 12 years of experience is awesome!


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Good luck and remember to have fun!! I don't know why I get nervous at shows, I now what I'm doing. But when I get around other horse people, my knowledge seems to go out the window!!! lol


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

I pumped for tomorrow, but there is so much to do to day! lol I have to muck stalls, finish clipping(hands razor and scissor style. Dallas had a very scary run in with a drunken trainer and electric clippers...), ride, bathe, braid, clean tack, pack my stuff, and see which one of my friends is giving me a ride. I have one who will do it if the other can't. 

We'll see how Dallas rides today, I'll keep you all updated!


----------



## SMCLeenie (Mar 3, 2011)

How did it go?


----------



## MyLittleHunter (Jul 20, 2009)

Dallas was fantastic at the show! 

We came home with 14 ribbons from 14 classes and a trophy. We missed out on champing our division because of a tack malfunction that blew our equitation class. My breast collar was pinching him at the canter so we had a bucking episode, I took it off and he was an angel. Oh well, won't use it again. lol

The judge loved my horse and told me he was gorgeous. She told us we did fantastic and felt bad the breast collar incident blew our eq class. She also gave us some pointers for the future.

I never pinned below 5th in any of my classes. 2 5ths out of 14 ribbons, 2 4ths, and everything else was 3rd or better. I'm most proud of my 4th in Versatility though. I did it so they would have enough people to run the class, and just for fun. There was a western class in it and Dallas has never gone western in his life. He rocked the western class. No one believed me when I said I'd never shown him western. I got told by several people what a special and all-around talented horse I have. 

Great show over all, the next one is June 25th.


----------

